# Help finding or WTB



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey Guys, UPDATE : Good used parts found ! Thanks to a fellow members good lead !
Thanks Guys ! 
I've had an oil leak at turbo oil return,on my Fox 1.6TD conversion.
The engine setup is out of an 85 Quantum 1.6TD
Can't seem to find part #'s
I need oil return flange (in pic & # 15 in drawing)
also 2 washers ( # 19 in drawing) Were missing-causing flange to break.
Anyone have these ? Or know where I can get them ?
Thanks !
Mike


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

2strokesmoke said:


> Hey Guys,
> I've had an oil leak at turbo oil return,on my Fox 1.6TD conversion.
> The engine setup is out of an 85 Quantum 1.6TD
> Can't seem to find part #'s
> ...


Whats the part number for model year of the engine and i will see what i can find.


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi,
part# 068-145-849-a for the support/flange ( 145.00 @ 1stVW )
part# n-023-731-2 (need 2 pieces) for the washers ( .79 @ 1stVW)
I was hoping to find someone with good USED parts or NOS to save some $$$
Just got layed off from work,so $$$ is tight right now 
1st time I've been layed off,in over 25 years- so I guess I can't complain-with this economy.
Thanks,
Mike

UPDATE : Good used parts found ! Thanks to a fellow members good lead !
Thanks Guys !


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

i bet it can be welded


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

vwquantum said:


> i bet it can be welded


 tig weld it


----------

